# 10 week Tren train choo choo



## Trump (Jun 4, 2018)

Today is the start of my 10 week cycle this cycle will take me right up too a year from when I decided to get my fat ass into shape. I will be using a blend of test phenylpropianate, tren ace, mast prop doses 50/100/100 per ml taking 2ml MWF first dose this morning. I will continue my hgh throughout and drop my test cruise dose to 150 mg every 10 days.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 4, 2018)

Cant wait to see your results!


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Cant wait to see your results!



Thanks rob excited myself


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 4, 2018)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm in... get your before pics done. The comparison will be pretty awesome 10 weeks from now if your diet is right.


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm in... get your before pics done. The comparison will be pretty awesome 10 weeks from now if your diet is right.



I took a pic only a few days ago and i will probably take pics every 2 weeks from today and will post them here to track progress


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 4, 2018)

Best of luck man, kill it!


----------



## snake (Jun 4, 2018)

Good chance you'll like this run. 

If I may ask, will the 150mg of test every 10 days have you where you want your TT to be post cycle? For the record, I'm not a blend lover.


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2018)

snake said:


> Good chance you'll like this run.
> 
> If I may ask, will the 150mg of test every 10 days have you where you want your TT to be post cycle? For the record, I'm not a blend lover.


 I have been running 300mg every ten days and intend to go back to that after this blast


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 4, 2018)

Post up some pics.  Cant wait to see the progress.  Good Luck.  I am assuming you are cutting.


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2018)

First pic is August last year and second pic is a few days ago


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 4, 2018)

hell yeah choo choo muthafukka


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 4, 2018)

That's some great progress.  I particularly like the way you blacked out the image to you KNEE.  haha  Glad your arm covered your ass crack in the mirror too.    Your looking great dude.  Keep up the hard work!!


----------



## snake (Jun 4, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I will continue my hgh throughout and drop my test cruise dose to 150 mg every 10 days.





nastyasty said:


> I have been running 300mg every ten days and intend to go back to that after this blast



This is what had me confused. And there's still a part of my original question left unanswered.


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2018)

snake said:


> This is what had me confused. And there's still a part of my original question left unanswered.



I dropped my cruise dose due to there being test in the blend and not wanting to increase test dose. I might be misunderstanding your question


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2018)

snake said:


> This is what had me confused. And there's still a part of my original question left unanswered.



I talked him into a low test high tren run for 10 weeks. I also gave him temporary ban amnesty while blasting 600mg trenbolone lol


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I talked him into a low test high tren run for 10 weeks. I also gave him temporary ban amnesty while blasting 600mg trenbolone lol



 Ha ha look at my name I get called that for a reason


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 5, 2018)

I’m in nasty.
Should be good!


----------



## andy (Jun 5, 2018)

full speed ahead!! good luck brother!


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2018)

I have an issue, I had enough for 3 weeks at this dose and then ordered and paid for enough to last me till the end of the 10 weeks. I was told no problem it will be a few days. I got an email today saying they out of stock awaiting tren raws. They have offered me a blend with 100mg Test E, 150mg Mast E, 150mg Tren E instead. I have replied asking if it be ready in 2 weeks but not yet  had a reply. WTF am i going to do??


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2018)

PANIC. Definitely panic.


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Panic. Definitely panic.



Prick aint he, why say they had it without checking


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2018)

I can get my hands on this stuff or I might just get rid of the blend and just get some tren ace


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I can get my hands on this stuff or I might just get rid of the blend and just get some tren ace



Either way, worst case scenario just get more ace, and lots of it


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

Raws be here early next week with a day to make it and a day to get it in the post so alls good


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

I cant keep still is this an early side effect of tren? feel energy through the roof


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

3rd pin today and nothing to report except I bouncing around like zebady. Also noticed I got out of breath a little bit quicker last night doing squats and straight leg dead lifts


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 8, 2018)

Not trying to talk shit to you bud since you seem like a decent guy, but never start something that you don't have all of the necessary supplies for in the first place to include AI's and PCT.

If you plan your cycles and order everything at once you don't run into this issue.  Food for thought.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I can get my hands on this stuff or I might just get rid of the blend and just get some tren ace



Hows the quality on their blend?

and Good luck on your 10 weeks bro, subbed!


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Not trying to talk shit to you bud since you seem like a decent guy, but never start something that you don't have all of the necessary supplies for in the first place to include AI's and PCT.
> 
> If you plan your cycles and order everything at once you don't run into this issue.  Food for thought.



I know that now mate the guy said it would be in the post the following morning i know i should of waited to have it on hand. I trusted when i should of waited your totally right


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

Lean_dude27 said:


> Hows the quality on their blend?
> 
> and Good luck on your 10 weeks bro, subbed!



I have used southern ghost for a while and they do as expected only just started the blend though i will let you know


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I know that now mate the guy said it would be in the post the following morning i know i should of waited to have it on hand. I trusted when i should of waited your totally right


Definitely not trying to be a dick about it my man, having it all in place before hand always gives me a good feeling.


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Definitely not trying to be a dick about it my man, having it all in place before hand always gives me a good feeling.



I tottaly agree with you and dont think your being a dick at all, all advice is good advice in my book


----------



## Trump (Jun 11, 2018)

1 week in up almost 4lb from last week, I feel fuller and am defo stronger but not sure if the tren can kick in that quick. Work is still a 12 all over body and cardio work out but I have still been the gym and done my full workouts.


----------

